# starting new layout this weekend



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm starting the construction process for my new layout. 6 lanes on a 16x6 foot table. If the plans that I have on paper work in real life then i will have the 6 lane road course on one side of the table and a 6 lane oval on the other side and be able to rotate the table depending on what kind of racing I'm in the mood for. I've attached a link to an overhead view of the road course track plan. 

http://www.reportingwarehouse.com/newsite/tracks/6lane/16x6.gif

Let me know what you think.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like alot of fun! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had a version of this layout before but there were a few critical blind spots. I've redesigned those areas to eliminate the blind spots and have reduced the original elevation from 18" down the final hill to 6". This should, hopefully, put all of the 6" corners within lineofsight for all drivers stations. The drivers stations will also be modular so I can move them to any of the side locations for better visiblity/marshalling.
It's a very fun layout. The lap length is right around 90'. Laptimes on the original layout were in the mid 9's for Super Stock T-jets.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

6-lanes. Some serious racing. Nice track, good luck with the project.

Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That does look like fun...
And with those straights you better bring a car with some speed...
Scott


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

The marshalling is not as bad as you might think. It gets crazy at times but believe it or not the problem areas aren't the ones you'd expect. At least they weren't when I first laid this track down. The original layout was actually 4 levels - 6 lanes with two of the tight 6" corners hidden by overpasses. I installed a track call button for crashes in these areas. Everything was a marshalls call. I'm thinking about having 2 power supplies connected to this with a relay hooked up to a track call button so in the event of a track call the power won't shut down completly but will be cut from 18-20 volts to 12-14 to keep from totally penalizing the guys who didn't crash with a total stop. The overall elevation will only be (at the highest point) 9". I actually started cutting lumber for the table tonight. The end posts are done and all measurements are figured to allow for the entire table to rotate giving me a road course on one side and an oval on the other. Can't wait to get some track laid down.


----------

